# Solved: Should I Connect the Exhaust Hose To My Air Conditioner?



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey Gang,

I got a new air conditioner yesterday. Its a portable. It comes with an exhaust hose. Right now it goes out the window. This means that the AC has to stay in one place all the time while part of the window is open and the room is exposed to sunlight - which heats up the room.

I was wondering what would happen if I didn't connect the exhaust hose. Would I be exposed to dangerous freon and die? Would my room heat up - more so than now by leaving the window partially open?

The advantage of not connecting the exhaust hose would be I could put the air conditioner anywhere I wanted. 

Does anybody have any experience with this? What would happen if I didn't connect the exhaust hose?

Its a Suppentown WA1010-E

Thanks,
HULK!


----------



## MNG0304 (Mar 3, 2006)

We've got a Sunpentown W-1220M.

If the hose is disconnected while operating the hot air will literally flood the room that its in, I didn't keep it on long enough (when the hose came off that is) to find out about the freon discharge, but I would assume that the designers wouldn't want any type of freon escaping into the exhaust (health hazards, lawsuits, EPA fines, etc). If you do smell freon and suspect a leak try contacting the manufacturer.

BTW drain the water tank early and often - your model holds 3.2 pints while removing 32 pints of moisture per day.

UPDATE


> USAGE TIPS
> 1) Keep the exhaust hose as short and straight as possible.
> 2) Heat is emitted back into the room as hot air travels throught the hose, try insulating the hose.
> 3) If unit is to be operated thoughout the day, turn on the unit early, before the noon heat hits.
> ...


Source


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

If you understand how a A/C unit works you won't do anything with the exhaust hose other than have it exit the building. A/C units are like any other refrigeration unit. In a nutshell they don't blow cold air they actually remove the warm air thereby sending cold air back into the room / fridge / freezer etc. If you don't exhaust it you'll defeat the purpose of the A/C unit and blow the hot air back into the room. Round and round it goes. The exhaust is for the hot air only. Don't worry about the freon discharging because it won't. If that were the case nobody would buy an A/C unit. You would need the repairman out every 1/2 hr.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

In fact without venting the exhaust fan, the room will get significantly warmer, not cooler.

The heat that comes out the back exhaust duct is the heat extracted from the room plus the heat generated by the extraction process, so the net effect will be like having a 1 or 2 Kilowatt heater on, not the effect you want from an AC.

I have a removeable wooden panel that the window closes onto, which contains the exhaust duct. So I can close the window tightly, as you will get little benefit from the AC unless you severely restrict outside air coming in.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Just like your refrigerator cools the inside your heat from it running comes out the bottom.
But the AC is doing more then the refrigerator so will put out more heat so you should vent the heat out.


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks guys,

I appreciate the help!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome


----------

